# New user new install dual boot question



## pbrazendale (Mar 8, 2022)

Hi,

Coming to FreeBSD from Gentoo as i have always wanted to try out BSD, i am about to install and before i do just want some details on how to setup Grub2 to boot my system.

Currently on Gentoo i have the following disk:

nvme0n1
       nvme0n1p1 - VFAT - EFI Partition
       nvme0n1p2 - SWAP Partition
       nvme0n1p3 - NTFS - Windows Partition
       nvme0n1p4  - ext4 - Linux root partition

My plan is to wipe nvme0n1p4 and overwrite the current root partition with the new BSD install.

I then want to install Grub2 to the nvme0n1p1 partition so that it can boot both my Windows install and my FreeBSD install, the system is running under UEFI.

I cannot really find good instructions like i can on Linux for getting the above working, i know i can install FreeeBSD and drop to a shell following installation, this is where i plan to install and configure grub so i can reboot the system and dual boot works. 

I want to get some faith in what i am doing before i embark on this, any help / support would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2022)

pbrazendale said:


> I then want to install Grub2 to the nvme0n1p1 partition so that it can boot both my Windows install and my FreeBSD install, the system is running under UEFI.


Use rEFInd instead of Grub. At the end mount the EFI partition, create a EFI/FreeBSD directory (there's probably already an EFI/Windows directory with the Windows boot files) and copy /boot/loader.efi to it. rEFInd will automatically pick it up, no need to configure anything there.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 8, 2022)

An alternative is to reduce the size of the linux partition to something small and install freebsd after it.
You can then use grub on the linux partition to triple boot linux,freebsd,windows, ...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 8, 2022)

pbrazendale said:


> Coming to FreeBSD from Gentoo



Welcome to FreeBSD Forums. Cross-reference: <https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/t8valn/-/>


----------

